# Troy Hudson wants a trade!



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

OMG both franchise players have now demanded a trade lol

http://www.kfan.com/cc-common/podcast/single_podcast.html?podcast=KFAN_SportsNews.xml

:lol:!!!

hahahahahaha

and hudson for nazr was TURNED DOWN?

rediculous lol


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

It's scary how Hudson only has the second-most-disgusting contract on the team.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

what a coincidence the team wants to trade T-Hud too!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Someone let him know that he is untradable.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

That's good knowing that our big and waste contract wanted out. It's rather too hard to trade away someone who is vulerable to his chronic ankles injury and all that.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

isnt someone supposed to say

"he has demanded a trade and now other teams wont be offering as much"?

... oh wait


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You guys can't just buy him out?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> You guys can't just buy him out?


sure and then pay him for 3 more years... doesnt make a huge difference really


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's interesting how this guy played the series of his life and then Minnesota can him a big contract. Note, if guys don't bring it in the regular season as well, you can't give them money off a playoff run. That's just bad business.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

HKF said:


> It's interesting how this guy played the series of his life and then Minnesota can him a big contract. Note, if guys don't bring it in the regular season as well, you can't give them money off a playoff run. That's just bad business.


it is but my god you would think the guy in those playoffs was a completely different player..
he was putting up 30 point games and actually helping the team win against that stacked lakers team, i never minded the guy before that and through that series gained a lot of respect for him.... which now has disappeared and he is just another over-paid player on the wolves.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

See ya Huddy. Go pursue a rap career while playing for another team jacking up 3s and not playing any defense. It's been real. Or not.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I bet a trade could be worked out with the Clippers if someone takes Acie Law before they do. They only have Cassell and Hart. They are that desparate.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Chan said:


> I bet a trade could be worked out with the Clippers if someone takes Acie Law before they do. They only have Cassell and Hart. They are that desparate.


The problem with that is makign salaries match, and the Clippers wanting his garbage contract.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Clippers are never desperate. Their cheap owner would prefer to bring in someone like Anthony Carter as the backup than to overpay _anyone_.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Are the Clippers still cheapskates after that playoff year? And I dunno about the salary part. Only player I can think of with that contract might be Mobley or Maggette, and I doubt they'd part with those.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

If KG really got traded to Phoenix, pack Hudson with him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Zuca said:


> If KG really got traded to Phoenix, pack Hudson with him.


yeah i think hudson will be the bad contract that is packaged with KG, and really that works out fine for all involved.

one team has to take on hudson but gets KG
hudson and garnett go to a new team with a guy they are familiar/friends with.
wolves lose hudsons nasty contract


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd be looking at Hudson for Nazr Mohammed.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I'd be looking at Hudson for Nazr Mohammed.


if that was on the table it should have been ok'd immediately.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

HKF said:


> It's interesting how this guy played the series of his life and then Minnesota can him a big contract. Note, if guys don't bring it in the regular season as well, you can't give them money off a playoff run. That's just bad business.


The funny thing is we didn't give him the contract after that playoff performance. It was a year later after he only played 29 games that season because he was constantly hurt. 



Avalanche said:


> if that was on the table it should have been ok'd immediately.


Hudson = 3 more years
Nazr = 4 more years

If it was really on the table, that's why it didn't happen. It's becoming ever more obvious that all Glen Taylor cares about is money.

Anywho, Hudson isn't really as bad as people make him out to be. He actually can still contribute. Obviously that's not going to happen here, so I can't blame him at all for wanting out. Still kinda funny to hear a garbage player demand a trade though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> The funny thing is we didn't give him the contract after that playoff performance. It was a year later after he only played 29 games that season because he was constantly hurt.
> 
> 
> Hudson = 3 more years
> ...


i actually like the guy, and he can be effective occasionally... but yes for one of the most un-tradable players to demand a trade is a bit odd, and funny.. hopefully he goes with/if Garnett does


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> it is but my god you would think the guy in those playoffs was a completely different player..
> he was putting up 30 point games and actually helping the team win against that stacked lakers team, i never minded the guy before that and through that series gained a lot of respect for him.... which now has disappeared and he is just another over-paid player on the wolves.


It's true that he hit his shots during that series, but it should also be noted that while that Lakers team was definitely stacked, point guard and transition defense were probably their biggest weaknesses. THud definitely benefited that series from the Lakers inability to play the pick and roll.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cyberwolf said:


> It's true that he hit his shots during that series, but it should also be noted that while that Lakers team was definitely stacked, point guard and transition defense were probably their biggest weaknesses. THud definitely benefited that series from the Lakers inability to play the pick and roll.


true, hes always been able to score in bunches though he took advantage perfectly that series and went for 30+ on multiple occasions.
looking like nothings happening with the trade of hudson at the moment


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

This is off topic, but downtown here, I have never seen so many stickers or signs on polls and stuff of anyone else except for t-hud's. All are just advertising his terrible musical abilities.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> This is off topic, but downtown here, I have never seen so many stickers or signs on polls and stuff of anyone else except for t-hud's. All are just advertising his terrible musical abilities.


Troy Hudson has sold a total of

wait for it,

78 copies of his album..... TOTAL
:lol:

he might need a bit more $ in his buy out after all


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> Troy Hudson has sold a total of
> 
> wait for it,
> 
> ...


Lol, sad thing is, he probably bought 75 of those!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Lol, sad thing is, he probably bought 75 of those!


:lol:


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> Troy Hudson has sold a total of
> 
> wait for it,
> 
> ...


LOL! My god, he probably feels like ****.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Lol, sad thing is, he probably bought 75 of those!


LOL!

swear i reckon i could bring out an album and sell more than 78 copies to friends and family.

well if garnett goes then troy definately wont be on this team next season.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...sons_rap_album_sells_78_copies_in_first_week/

WOW!!! It is an entire new level of terrible.

RAP SUCKS when ppl like this guy rap. This guy is whats wrong with rap.


----------

